# cargador rápido de pilas Ni-MH?



## naugul (Abr 16, 2006)

Buenos Días!, bueno, tengo una consulta: alguien tiene un circuito de un cargador de pilas Ni-MH? lo q ando buscando es un cargador rápido, con corte automatico... algo asi como carga en 2hs... ( q cargue a 1/2 C) pero q en lo posible se desconecte al terminar la carga... y tmb (o sino) uno digamos a 1/5 C sin necesidad de corte, aunque vendria bien un indicador de carga completa..
bue, muchas gracias!!


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 16, 2006)

Cargador de 15 minutos
Los circuitos para carga rápida contienen un sensor de temperatura que complica el diseño, Motorola tiene un chip que hace todo solo sin componentes externos. Si te interesa te paso el link pero esos chips no se consiguen en el mercado común a menos que pienses fabricarlos masivamente.


----------



## naugul (Abr 16, 2006)

Gracias por la rta! igual,quiza sea demasiado, asi q si alguien encuentra uno mas lento y menos complejo... por supuesto, si es posible... uno de 1/5 C no creo q sea muy complejo... 
muchas gracias!


----------



## Luis F (Dic 8, 2008)

Hola
Necesitaba saber si alguien sabe como puedo cargar 27 baterias de Ni-Mh de 1.2V de 4500mAh, aqui esta el datasheet de las pilas, tiene buena información  , si hay alguna forma para hacer el circuito, ya que necesitaba cargarlas de forma rapida 4500 o 2250mAh (1C o 0.5C) lo malo es que si las pilas no estan descargadas y las dejas mucho tiempo se empiezan a calentar y se pueden dañar, por esto necesita un circuito de desconexión que tiene que medir los cambios de voltaje hasta obtener un cambio negativo o hasta medir la temperatura... en fin bastante complicado pero se puede hacer, o algun lugar donde pueda comprar varios de estos cargadores economicos

Gracias por cualquier información


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2008)

lei siempre que no es bueno cargas tan violentas.........

no es asi ?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2008)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Cargador de 15 minutos
> Los circuitos para carga rápida contienen un sensor de temperatura que complica el diseño, Motorola tiene un chip que hace todo solo sin componentes externos. Si te interesa te paso el link pero esos chips no se consiguen en el mercado común a menos que pienses fabricarlos masivamente.



este enlace me d acon a pagina de energizer que dudo que ponga circuitos y menos de un cargador tan violento .
si podes poner la pagina se agradece.

saludos


----------



## Luis F (Dic 8, 2008)

Aunque es una carga bastante violenta esta pila en particular esta diseñada para soportarla, esta en la hoja de datos, cualquier información hacerca de un cargador de este tipo planos o tienda me vendria de maravilla, gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 8, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> Nilfred dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edite el link. Me llevó 20 segundos ir desde la página de Error 404 hasta el cargador de 15 minutos.
¿20 segundos es mucho o es poco? Son 4 clicks, es como mucho para un homo sapiens sapiens con equipamento base, el último click te lo debo, lo vas a tener que hacer.


----------

